# Dash/Deck Lights. Opinions Needed.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I am going to be doing some higher traffic places this year. I need some more lighting. I'm not sure that only my halogen daul rotator is going to cut it (or should i say I have a good excuse to buy some more lights). My only problem is this will probably be the last season I plow with my truck before I upgrade so I don't want to do hide-a-ways and a light bar. I'll be doing that from the start on my next truck. So I'm looking for some non-mermanent lighting. Has anyone used a dash LED light? What I was to do is mount to of them on my back window and maybe one on the windshield. How bad would the flashback be? Are there any that are specially made for the rear window of a pick up? What do you guys use? Hope the off season has treated everyone well. It's good to be back.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Forgot to subscribe...


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Here is my Whelen SpitFire Plus dash light. Since I did not want any roof lights, so this was a solution to put a little light out front and up high, you could easily trim the plastic to match a rear window angle. The plastic shroud happened to be perfectly angled to my windscreen, very little flashback is noticable, I could even silicone it to the glass for none.

Funny, I was thinking about getting a rear one today, don't need it tho.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

whelen avenger for the dash
http://www.whelen.com//_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=8&cat_id=64&prod_id=412

whelen slimlighter for the rear
http://www.whelen.com//_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=8&cat_id=64&prod_id=295

in my opinion these are the 2 best interior lights on the market


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I just ordered the Spit Fire Plus for my rear window, depending how I like it I may put one over each headrest.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

id go avenger for the dash and super slimlighter for the rear window. the avenger comes with a flashback shield so that will have minimal flashback and the slimlighter will have some flashback but not so much that it will be an issue.
Links 
http://www.sirennet.com/whavn2.html avenger
http://www.sirennet.com/whelslimmver.html slimlighter

or you could go with the dominator style light in the rear window again will have some flashback however these lights are for hardwired installation
http://www.sirennet.com/whdoduled.html dominator TIR3
http://www.sirennet.com/whdp2.html dominator LINZ6


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Lux Lawn;855626 said:


> I just ordered the Spit Fire Plus for my rear window, depending how I like it I may put one over each headrest.


I am debating between another one of those for my rear window, or something like this:
http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-slim-miser-led.html


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ColliganLands;855683 said:


> id go avenger for the dash and super slimlighter for the rear window. the avenger comes with a flashback shield so that will have minimal flashback and the slimlighter will have some flashback but not so much that it will be an issue.
> Links
> http://www.sirennet.com/whavn2.html avenger
> http://www.sirennet.com/whelslimmver.html slimlighter
> ...


i like ur suggestions. in fact i said the same thing haha whelen is quality stuff


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

In my opinion, Dash lights are completley anoying with the flashback. You got the top bar already. Id just do the hideaways. Take the system out when you sell the truck. I used a dash light last year and it really does get anoting especially if its night. And with the hideaways you get 360 degree coverage


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

ultimate plow;855749 said:


> In my opinion, Dash lights are completley anoying with the flashback. You got the top bar already. Id just do the hideaways. Take the system out when you sell the truck. I used a dash light last year and it really does get anoting especially if its night. And with the hideaways you get 360 degree coverage


If you have a bar up top, a dash light is fairly redundant (though if we eliminated all redundancy, this part of the forum would likely not exist, haha). I too was worried about flashback, but if you position the light shroud exactly parallel and on the windscreen there is nearly none.

I went with a small dash light since I have no lights up front (Cherokee marker lights are on the side, not corners), and wanted one up high.

My dash light is on a separate switch, in case snow creates flashback I can turn it off in a driveway, and turn it on while on the road (I got the dash light to try to keep people from pulling out in front of me last minute from side roads).


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Lux Lawn;855626 said:


> I just ordered the Spit Fire Plus for my rear window, depending how I like it I may put one over each headrest.


where did you get them from? and if you can let me know how you like them,i ave a slim meiser on the front windshield and am looking for something for the rear window. or send a pic.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

mikelawtown;856145 said:


> where did you get them from? and if you can let me know how you like them,i ave a slim meiser on the front windshield and am looking for something for the rear window. or send a pic.


How do you like your slim-miser? I may get one for my back window after trimming the shroud.

I got my SpitFire Plus here:
http://www.sirennet.com/whsfp1.html


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I put the flat dash light behind my headrest in my 05 2500 chevy and it has no flash back except if salt is too high in back but I can move it if I need to.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Hubjeep;855721 said:


> I am debating between another one of those for my rear window, or something like this:
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-slim-miser-led.html


Thats a nice looking light as well, same price as the Spit Fire Plus and it looks like it might be a little bigger.



mikelawtown;856145 said:


> where did you get them from? and if you can let me know how you like them,i ave a slim meiser on the front windshield and am looking for something for the rear window. or send a pic.


I got my lights from Sirennet.com I just got it today, seem like a nice light so far. I put it in the rear window, its actually not as bright as I thought it would be but its worth the money in my opinion. I actually ordered another one today.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I'll go with the Slimlighter for the rear window and probably nothing for the windshield based on all your opinions. I've always had Whelen products and they have never failed me. This will just be a temporary set up until I get another truck either late this winter or next year. My next set up will be 6 Whelen 90 watt hideaways, back rack with a Mini Edge strobe with alleys, takedowns, and more work lights mounted on the back rack. Thanks guys.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

A little late, I have a dual A/A Talon on my dash. I am currnetly weighing the option of tir 3s to the rear somewhere.


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

hey I skimmed through this quick so dont shoot me if somone alreaady mentiond it but if your looking for LED's At a cheap price check out speedtech lights, just google tham . there about as cheap as you can get and they hold up pretty well in comparison and seeing how you said you were ditching the truck after this season they will transfer over real Nice. ive actually used them my self and i would buy them again ... if that is i ahd a place to put them on my dakota .... its LOADED lol


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

DakotaDarron;857058 said:


> hey I skimmed through this quick so dont shoot me if somone alreaady mentiond it but if your looking for LED's At a cheap price check out speedtech lights, just google tham . there about as cheap as you can get and they hold up pretty well in comparison and seeing how you said you were ditching the truck after this season they will transfer over real Nice. ive actually used them my self and i would buy them again ... if that is i ahd a place to put them on my dakota .... its LOADED lol


Please don't they are terrible.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

DakotaDarron;857058 said:


> hey I skimmed through this quick so dont shoot me if somone alreaady mentiond it but if your looking for LED's At a cheap price check out speedtech lights, just google tham . there about as cheap as you can get and they hold up pretty well in comparison and seeing how you said you were ditching the truck after this season they will transfer over real Nice. ive actually used them my self and i would buy them again ... if that is i ahd a place to put them on my dakota .... its LOADED lol


OMG....run as far away form this as you can.....holy cow.....CHEAP JUNK...

i am selling my amber white t-6 slimlighter......retails over 225.....150


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey George i guess you did not want to sell it as i never heard from you Saturday. I had your $150 waiting.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nevrnf;857775 said:


> Hey George i guess you did not want to sell it as i never heard from you Saturday. I had your $150 waiting.


UGH......do you really need to post this in multiple threads........as i said in the other post......

I WAS WORKING.....AND I AM NOT PIZZA HUT.......come get it if you want it....

and you said you offered 100 AND i said NO......so what 150 r u talking about??...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got a dashlight and a deck lightbar. As long as you get ones with deflectors on them there isn't really much flash back. I love mine.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just wnated to give you guys an update. Got my Whelen Slimlighter the other day. Wow, that light is a great bang for the money. Super bright and typical Whelen high quality. I love it. The only thing I don't like is the on/off switch is on the back of the light so it's a little bit of a painto turn it on and off quickly, but I'm going to get an extension that has an on/off switch on the cig plug and just run it from there. Other than that the flashback is pretty bright in my regular cab truck, but is only a little annoying when backing up. I'll probably just use it mostly when I'm doing some private roads I plow where I'm going forward most of the time. Thanks again for the input guys.


----------

